

Thrush in Clojure - khingebjerg
http://debasishg.blogspot.com/2010/04/thrush-in-clojure.html

======
va_coder
Isn't he looping many times in this example. In an imperative language I would
loop through the records once, find savings accounts, get balance and add to
total - all in one loop.

~~~
mcodik
Dont think so-- Clojure's map and filter return lazy sequences, so this code
likely only iterates once (in the +).

[http://richhickey.github.com/clojure/clojure.core-
api.html#c...](http://richhickey.github.com/clojure/clojure.core-
api.html#clojure.core/map)

